# Help 12 week old puppy wont stop screaming



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

i recently got a 12 week old puppy last saturday and everytime i put him out side or in the crate he screams until he gets let out and recently he has figured out that he can open the crate door is there any tips or suggestions on how to get him to break the problem


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I wouldn't put a pup that young outside alone. As far as being in the crate- do you put treats, toys, chew sticks, etc in there? During the night you might put the crate next to your bed so he knows you're close


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

As hard as it is you can't give into him, make it a positive environment, maybe you should start feeding him in his crate, lay treats in there as well throughout the day , once he associates it with the positive he will be fine.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

he doesn't go out side alone i have a purebred german shepherd and shepherd mix and a rottweiler out there and my room is way too small to put a kennel in it soo i have been sleeping in the living room


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Everytime he throws a fit and you let him out you teach him that if he keeps crying you will let him out eventually.

Is he in a wire crate or a plastic crate? 

Did you say you have 3 outside dogs already? are they in kennels? When are you planning on sticking this puppy out there?


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

It sounds like the puppy really wants to be with you. Even though the puppy is not "alone" in the yard because of the other dogs...I am sure that you going out with him would help a lot. When you are getting a puppy used to the crate, put them in for a few minutes at a time and build up to more time. Also, I would toss some treats and toys into the crate.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> Everytime he throws a fit and you let him out you teach him that if he keeps crying you will let him out eventually.
> 
> Is he in a wire crate or a plastic crate?
> 
> Did you say you have 3 outside dogs already? are they in kennels? When are you planning on sticking this puppy out there?


 he is in a wire crate , all 3 dogs are in the backyard during the day and 2 sleep in the garage freely and the 3 one sleeps in the backyard and he goes out there during the day


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

You could try getting one of those waterbags, the heavy duty ones, full of warm water and wrapping it in a shirt you have worn recently in the crate with him at night. This is the suggestion we got when we got Kona.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

aggirl099 said:


> he is in a wire crate , all 3 dogs are in the backyard during the day and 2 sleep in the garage freely and the 3 one sleeps in the backyard and he goes out there during the day


Is he actually opening the door to the crate or is he pushing it apart to where he can squeeze out? If he is squeezing out securing those areas with zip ties usually works.

I would think it pretty dangerous to have 3(soon 4) dogs running loose in a yard unattended all day.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

one of my family members are home at all time and they all get along and i also forgot to mention i also i have a small dog to but she indoors and he opens the gate.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Like others have said, try to make the crate a fun place for the pup. Feed it food in the crate, leave it treats there. When the pup goes into the crate, praise and give treats. 

With the whining, barking, etc., you're only showing the dog as long as he screams, he gets let out. Best to ignore. Or say "No" or "Quiet" and praise if they stop, or leave if they don't.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

we bought a x pen and a baby gate to stop the problem and now he has learned to jump the baby gate


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like he might need more exercise to wear him out!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like you have too many dogs. If you don't even know the basics of crate training, what are you doing.... I'm sorry I know that's rude but wow all those dogs running around ?? Really? Apparently only the one is good enough to live inside? Is an outside life the fate of this pup?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> Everytime he throws a fit and you let him out you teach him that if he keeps crying you will let him out eventually.
> 
> Is he in a wire crate or a plastic crate?
> 
> Did you say you have 3 outside dogs already? are they in kennels? When are you planning on sticking this puppy out there?


No, sounds like there are five now.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

i have five now and the all come in the house during the day


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

he has now figured out how to get out of the x pen


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm curious why you got the puppy when you already have 4 other dogs. Did you have some specific plans for him?


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

he was supposed to be a foster and we got attached to him and i plan on showing and breeding him


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

aggirl099 said:


> he was supposed to be a foster and we got attached to him and i plan on showing and breeding him


Please read this:


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks sunstreaked 
i did read it and i planning on him getting is elbows and hips checked and he is also akc registered


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

aggirl099 said:


> i have five now and the all come in the house during the day


Your original post made it sound like all dogs are outside during the day, etc. Maybe give us more specific information on what this puppy's day-to-day life is like so we can help?


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

he goes in the crate to eat for a hour and then he gets let out outside and then he comes back in to play then if i go into my room he gets lock in the kitchen or the living room depending on if he's asleep or not


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

aggirl099 said:


> he was supposed to be a foster and we got attached to him and i plan on showing and breeding him


Is he from a rescue then?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Are we playing 20 questions?
The answers don't seem to add up to a breed-worthy dog.

The responses by the OP suggest that she has selective hearing
and that she is in over her head. I would be happy to be wrong.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

nope the breeder had to foster her current litter out till she found them homes and her momma dog is currently pregnant


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Please read these threads

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ing-breeder/154350-requirements-breeding.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...breeder/158487-reading-potential-breeder.html


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Please read these threads
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ing-breeder/154350-requirements-breeding.html
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...breeder/158487-reading-potential-breeder.html


thanks i will do my homework and hopefully get him tilted before i breed him


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

aggirl099 said:


> thanks i will do my homework and hopefully get him tilted before i breed him


Thank you.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

just really curious? Are the other dogs male or female and are they spayed and neutered?


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

The other dogs are both male and females and they are both fixed


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I used to be really uninformed about dog breeding - actually thought that if two dogs were purebred and AKC, they could be mated. 

WOW! WAS I WRONG! 

I have never and will never breed dogs, but I read the threads on here from the experienced breeders and I am more than willing to leave it up to these experts.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

aggirl099 said:


> thanks i will do my homework and hopefully get him tilted before i breed him


Take out "hopefully" - don't breed until you are able to do it responsibly.

Great that you are going to get into showing and you should also get some performance titles on him - herding, agility, rally, etc.. 

A puppy class with the AKC S.T.A.R. program would be a great start and the trainer could probably help you work out your problem with him escaping the crate. What you learn there will probably also help you with the other dogs in your house.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was thinking if I don't breed I would do a rescue instead


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Am I the only one wanting to gag. Sorry.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Are we playing 20 questions?
> The answers don't seem to add up to a breed-worthy dog.
> 
> The responses by the OP suggest that she has selective hearing
> and that she is in over her head. I would be happy to be wrong.


I hope you're wrong, too, but I do not think you are. 

I may get kicked off this forum, but wtf do you think you are doing here. You are coming across as an incredibly clueless owner. Maybe I'm not understanding, but your statement, "nope the breeder had to foster her current litter out till she found them homes and her momma dog is currently pregnant." has thrown me for a loop. Um, are we talking back to back pregnancies here or ... I mean, I don't think that's even possible... so do we have multiple pregnant bitches? Confused. 

And "fostering" out pups? What, I mean at what age? What intelligent breeder hasn't worked on the process of placing pups much, much earlier in the process? Again, I'm totally confused and agree with the poster I'm quoting above. Do you not understand how potentially damaging it can be to pups to be "passed around" at such an early stage of development? Maybe I'd be more accurate to ask, what DO you understand about any of this?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

aggirl099 said:


> I was thinking if I don't breed I would do a rescue instead


PLEASE DON'T BREED ANYTHING. Or even rescue anything. Please.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

chelle said:


> PLEASE DON'T BREED ANYTHING. Or even rescue anything. Please.


WHY????????? im gonna have more room to expand once my dad retires his job my family is currently renting and we are planning to move out of state next july or august


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

aggirl099 said:


> why????????? Im gonna have more room to expand once my dad retires his job my family is currently renting and we are planning to move out of state next july or august


because you don't seem to have the slightest clue what the **** you are doing.... Stepping away... Good night.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

i would be mentored first and i why is when i ask for help people start becoming an a** to me give me a break im only 20


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

How old are you?


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

20 years old


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Before you start making plans to breed or rescue you should get out on your own in a stable living environment (not renting). Unless you plan on living with your family for the next 10yrs or so.

You will need to get yourself out there in rescue and/or dog sports to get your name out there before anyone would consider breeding with you or sending animals your way. That is going to take a few years. 

You are still very young. If rescue is what you want to do start volunteering, foster, etc.. learn the ropes and then make plans to start your own rescue. With 5 dogs in your care already that is going to be difficult.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> Before you start making plans to breed or rescue you should get out on your own in a stable living environment (not renting). Unless you plan on living with your family for the next 10yrs or so.
> 
> You will need to get yourself out there in rescue and/or dog sports to get your name out there before anyone would consider breeding with you or sending animals your way. That is going to take a few years.
> 
> You are still very young. If rescue is what you want to do start volunteering, foster, etc.. learn the ropes and then make plans to start your own rescue. With 5 dogs in your care already that is going to be difficult.


thanks i plan on living with my parents till i get stable enough to live on my own and till i graduate and you are soo nice compared to chelle she was mean my family is looking at tonopah az to live


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> Before you start making plans to breed or rescue you should get out on your own in a stable living environment (not renting). Unless you plan on living with your family for the next 10yrs or so.
> 
> You will need to get yourself out there in rescue and/or dog sports to get your name out there before anyone would consider breeding with you or sending animals your way. That is going to take a few years.
> 
> You are still very young. If rescue is what you want to do start volunteering, foster, etc.. learn the ropes and then make plans to start your own rescue. With 5 dogs in your care already that is going to be difficult.


you might be wondering why my reply in the rescue thread is in capitals i got mad at chelle and started to yell at her and you gave great advice


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks everyone for your help he has stopped screaming when we put him in his crate and when we put him in the backyard


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ah to be young and not in debt....

I am glad your dog is not screaming any more. A good breeder needs to be able to answer their puppy buyers questions when they call and ask them how to keep the dog from screaming in the crate. They need to have a few answers to offer, one hopefully will work for them. This is true for a rescue as well. There is no teacher like experience. 

You are renting now and have three large formidable dogs, a small dog and a puppy. Having one large dog in a rental situation is risky in my opinion, but doable. It is so hard to find places where you can rent with a large dog, and they are more expensive. But you have four going on five dogs -- four are large or will be -- who will rent to you if your landlord chooses not to renew the lease?

And all that screaming with have the neighbors complaining, and the landlord might decide that enough is enough. So your family is planning on moving, so there is more room. 

But there it is, maintaining dogs is about so much more than having a big back yard. Each dog needs individual attention. I know, I have a group of dogs. Each one of them required individual training, socialization, time, and they still require it. It really does not matter how much property you have, you only have so much time. So starting a rescue or becoming a breeder, well, the space does not tell me your plan for each dog. 

You can build a state of the art kennel with indoor/outdoor accomadations, water filtration system, 50 runs and four whelping runs, and all that money, and all that expense only makes you a puppy mill. Because how do you work and provide for each dog? Anyone can fill the water buckets, pick up poop, and give them food. But the dogs need more than that, they need you. And if you are a breeder, you need to know each of them inside out, and their history, their genealogy. 

There may be breeders out there that can manage 50 dogs with occasional help. People who have been in dogs for a while, who knows them all inside out, who have many who are retired and do not need as much exercise, etc. But there are not many who can manage dogs properly on a large scale like that, sorry. 

You say both are fixed. But we are talking about a purebred shepherd, a shepherd mix, a Rottweiler, and a house dog -- who is fixed? 

I am saying this as someone who maybe should not, but have you ever watched Hoarders? 5 dogs does not equal hoarding. But hoarding can start from breeding or rescuing dogs. It happens when you wake up one day and realize you are way over your head. It happens when you have a major loss and cannot pull yourself out of your depression and these dogs still want to be fed and watered and pampered and trained, and you just do not want to get out of bed. It happens when you have to double up on kennel spaces, male and female to avoid fights, and you have no means to spay/neuter. It happens when food and vet costs exceed what you can manage. Evil people do not suddenly decide to hoard them. Good people start keeping one too many, can't say no to another one that will be surely put down if they do not take it. I am not saying you're there now, but you have enough to manage right now. If you feel the need for more dogs, get your butt out to classes with the dogs you have, spend time individually with them. Set goals for them. The answer is not more dogs, it is doing more with the dogs you already have. 

You are young, and you have energy, you have time. Time is your friend. You need MONEY, if you want to breed or rescue dogs you need MONEY. It is not the other way around. Trust me on that. There is no way around that either. Five dog's vet bills, young dogs, in a cheap area will run you over a thousand, sometimes two or three thousand a year without anything major going on. If you are breeding, it will be more. If you are rescuing dogs, you will not make back the money you spend to vet those dogs, and they need to be vetted. $50 for an office call, $40 for a heartworm test, vaccinations and maybe a couple of hundred for spay neuter at the very least. But more likely, maybe hundreds for heartworm treatment, a thousand for necessary surgery -- and no one will give you $1500 for a rescue regardless to what you do for them. 

You have a puppy and that is good (I hope). You can learn so much from this puppy. You can train and title him, and then train him more, and title him more. In the mean time, meet people, do different things with your dogs, meet more people, join a club, a breed club, a training club, meet more people. You cannot meet too many people. If you are not a people person, forget it, because this is seriously a people-oriented business. Yes, yes, I like dogs more than people, but dogs are easy, it is the people you must train, teach, work with, tolerate, be patient with, listen too, help, and occasionally really enjoy. 

You can know as much about genetics, and working dogs, and breeding and showing, but if people do not like you, do not trust you, do not respect you, where will you be? 

There is a lot to this, really, rescuing or breeding. Both will cost you an arm and a leg. Both hold the danger of having too many dogs and not enough time and not enough money. And if you have the time to spend on the dogs, are you considering the time you spend on the people, people with questions, people that you want to know whether they will be a good fit. 

Get out there with your puppy. Learn people where dog people hang out, training classes, volunteer for your local shelter -- but don't bring home ANY dogs. Volunteer with a rescue, don't foster -- you do not have the space or time for it. But learn everything. When you are out on your own, and your boy is well trained, THEN maybe you can consider fostering, or going farther in either direction. But there are no shortcuts if you want to do it right.


----------

